# حصريا صور تفاصيل تنفيذ البردورة وبلاط الانترلوك فى مواقع التنفيذ



## engmze (23 مايو 2013)

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله وعلية وسلم واشهد ان لا اله وحده لاشريك له واشهد ان محمد عبده ورسوله وبعد توفيقنا من الله عطائنا من الله علمنا من الله سوف نتعلم باذن الله تفاصيل وضع البردورة للارصفة لمشروع محطة مياة الشرب

 



البردورة هى كتل مستطيلات الشكل من الخرسانه تضع فى الارصفة الرئيسية والحدائق ليعطى منظر حضارى وكما فى الصورة يتميز الشكل بين البردورة للرصيف والبردورة للحدائق والعرض موحد نص متر ووزن البردورة للرصيف 50 كيلو والحدائق 30 كيلو




يتم وضع عارضة طبالى جوانب بارتفاع 10 سم لعمل (قدمة) ويتم عمل جنب واحد فقط من العارضة الخشبية لكى يسمح بمرور الدكاك لان عرض الدكاك 50 سم وعرض الفرشة 35 سم وبعد الانتهاء منها يتم وضع الطبالى جوانب الاخرى وقفلها باللقطة اما القدمة هى ارضية خرسانية بعرض 35 سم لكى يتم وضع البردورة عليها ويجب دمك ارضية الردم ورشها بالماء ودكها باستخدام دكاك يدوى جيدا بطول الفرشة قبل وضع الخرسانه عليها




وبعد الانتهاء من الدمك يتم غلق بقية طبالى جوانب مع وضع قطعه لتزانه فوقهم تسمى( لقطة) وهى تقوم بتثبيت نجارة عرض الفرشة اثناء الصب ويجب التاكد من منسوب الفرشة ومنسوب الردم جيدا





هذة هى الفرشة الخرسانية بعرض 35 سم بعد الصب لكى يتم وضع البردورة عليها وهذة افضل من وضع البردورة على الردم او ارض ترابية لانها لن تكون منتظمة او يحدث لها تموجات




وهذة الفرشة عند الزوايا فيتم عمل الفرشة قايمة ولكن البردوة نضعها منحنية عليها




بعد الانتهاء من عمل الفرشة بكامل الاطوال للموقع العام فيتم عمل خيوط طولية وعرضية ويتم ربطهم باستخدام البردورة فى الاول وفى الاخر للاتجاه نفسه لكى يتم وضع البردوة فى الاتجاه المناسب حسب مستوى واتجاه الخيط دون ان تنحرف البردوة وهذة اهم نقطة




يتم وضع الرمل والاسمنت على الناشف بطول القدمة لكى يتم ضبط وتعديل البردورة بسهوله على حسب مستوى واتجاه الخيط وحيث ان وزن البردورة الواحد تزن 50 كيلو




يتم ضبط افقية واتجاه البردورة على الرمل والاسمنت على الناشف




يتم تسوية وتنعيم جوانب البردورة للرمل والاسمنت على الناشف باستخدام المسطرين




فيكون شكل محارة جوانب ارضية البردورة كما فى الصورة سطح مستوى ناعم يشبة المحارة




يتم ترك مسافة 2 سم بين كل بردورة لكى يتم وضع المونه عليها لزيادة التماسك بينهم




فيقوم العامل بوضع خشبية خلف فواصل البردورة لكى يمنع تسرب المونه خلالها عند وضعها




وهذة اهم نقطة وهى لعمل بردورة دورانية حيث نقوم بتكسير نصف البردورة الى نصفين ووضعها بقدر الامكان الى ان تصبح مثل الربع دائرة مع التاكيد من اتجاه الخيط الطولى والعرضي





وبعد الانتهاء من وضع المونه بين فواصل البردورة يقوم العامل باحضار قطعه ورقة من شكاير الاسمنت وملئها قليلا من الماء ويقوم بتنظيف سطح وجوانب البردروة عند اوضاع المونه لجعلها سطح افقى ناعم لعدم ظهور اى اثر للمونه




واخيرا يتم عمل حصر الكميات للبردورة من الطبيعه وليس من اللوحه حيث هناك اختلاف وضع اماكن المبانى بين لوحه الموقع العام والطبيعه لذلك فى هذة الحاله يتم حصر اى كمية من واقع الطبيعه سواء بردورة او انترلوك او اسفلت اذا كان الاختلاف بين اللوحه والطبيعه اما ليس هناك اى اختلاف بين لوحه الموقع العام والطبيعه فيتم الحصر من اللوحه فقط




ولمشاهده الفيديو على اليوتيوب لعمل البردورة من واقع التنفيذ ‫تعلم كيف يتم عمل البردورة فى مواقع التنفيذ‬‎ - YouTube الانتهاء من عمل البردورة وتنفيذها فى مواقع التنفيذ وجارى رفع صور لبلاط الانترلوك والاسفلت وحصر الكميات المطلوبة لمزيد من المعلومات الحصرية زرور صفحتنا على الفيس بوك*


----------



## salim salim (23 مايو 2013)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ismailabdel7 (23 مايو 2013)

الاخوة المهندسين انا على وشك استئجار رخصة مكتب هندسى فى الرياض سؤالى هل ستكون لى كامل الاستقلالية الادارية والمالية عن صاحب الرخصة . بمعنى اخر هل بامكانى فتح حساب بنكى مستقل for my buisness عن صاحب الرخصة . هل بامكانى توقيع عقود ؟ وهل يمكن الحصول على تفويض شامل كامل من صاحب المكتب لعمل الاشياء المدكورة؟


----------



## engmze (24 مايو 2013)

وفيك بارك الله وجزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## genius2020 (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engmze (24 مايو 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على اهتمامكم بالصور


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس engmzeعلى هذه المشاركة ، وللتعريف في بعض المصطلحات وردة كلمة البردورة=كندرين=اطاريف=curbstone وهي تستخدم في بين طرف الطريق والرصيف.
يتم استخدام الجاهز منها precast curbstoneللاعمال الصغيرة اما في الطرق ولسرعة التنفيذ وتقليل اليد العامله فيتم استخدام الة curb machine واليكم هذه المشاركة السابقة بنفس الخصوص
لسلام عليكم
هذه المشاركة الاولى في قسم المساحة والطرق حيث ان معظم مشاركاتي كانت في قسم الهندسة المدنية
وفي هذه المشاركة اتحدث عن الة عمل curb stone وهي منتشرة في منطقة الخليج لسرعة الانتاج ودقة العمل وقلة التكاليف مقارنة بالطرق التقليدية.​Curb Machine​نظرا لعدم انتشار استخدام الة عمل curb stone في كثير من الدول حيث يتسخدم عادة الجاهز منها، ولنشر الفائدة والمعرفة لدى اكبر عدد من المهندسين خصوصا لحديثي التخرج او لدى المهندسين اللذين ليست لديهم معرفه بها ( وللحقيقة لم يكن لدي اي معرفة بهذه الالة وكيفية عمله سابقا حتى عملت في الخليج).
تستخدم الة curb machine لعمل )الاطاريف = كندرين=بلدورة=curb stone ) للطرق في الموقع مباشرة بدلا من استخدام الجاهز منها حيث يمكن تنفيذة بالطول الذي نرغب فيه (يستخدم عادة كل 12 م فاصل تمدد Expansion Joint وكل 3 م Contraction Joint ) وهذة الالة نفسها ( بتغيير القالب ) يمكن ان تعمل على تنفيذ المصدات لجوانب الطرق New Jersey Barrier ( حيث يتم تركيب حديد التسليح اولا ومن ثم تعمل الاله).
طريقة العمل :-
1- يتم تنفيذ قاعدة Curb Stone اولا من خرسانة 20N/mm2 وسماكة (10 الى 15 سم) حسب نوع التربه.
2- يتم تحديد الاستقامة والمنسوب من خلال قضبات حديدية قبل البدء بالعمل (حسب ما هو موضح في الصورة السابقة) حيث يوجد على الالة اجهزة تحسس sensors .
3- تستخدم خرسانه قوة كسر 20 او 25نيوتن/مم2 ويجب ان تكون حسب المواصفات التالية
· فحص الهدول Slump Test > (اقل) من 30 مم ).
· قياس الحصويات لا يزيد Max size Aggregates < 10mm
4- يتم زيادة ارتفاع الصب بمقدار 30مم عن المطلوب لان الخرسانه بعد ان تتحرك الالة يهبط بمقدار الهدول Slump
5- بعد ان تتحركة الالة مباشرة تبدأ عملية التسوية والتشطيب للكندرين curb ( باستخدام ادوات الصقل والاستقامة المالج والقدة).
6- بعد ذلك يتم تغطية الخرسانة بالخيش الرطب والنايلون للمحافظة على الرطوبه​7- معدل الصب لهذه الالة يتأثر بشكل مباشرة بنوعية الخرسانه (يجب ان تكون مطابقة للشروط السابقة والا تفشل هذه الطريقة) وكذلك بتوريد الخرسانه وهي بشكل عام من 200 الى 300 واحيانا تصل الى 350 متر طولي في اليوم.
اتمنى بهذه المشاركة ان اكون قد اوضحت طريقة عمل Curb stone في الموقع بواسطة الالة بدلا من استخدام الطرق التقليدية في مثل هذه الاعمال سواء باستخدام القطع المسبقة الصنع او استخدام الطوبار =Shuttering= Formwork
لعمل اطوال اكثر من 50سم ( للقطع الجاهزة).​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس engmzeعلى هذه المشاركة ، وللتعريف في بعض المصطلحات وردة كلمة البردورة=كندرين=اطاريف=curbstone وهي تستخدم في بين طرف الطريق والرصيف.
> يتم استخدام الجاهز منها precast curbstoneللاعمال الصغيرة اما في الطرق ولسرعة التنفيذ وتقليل اليد العامله فيتم استخدام الة curb machine واليكم هذه المشاركة السابقة بنفس الخصوص
> لسلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## علي المجمعي (25 مايو 2013)

هذا موضوع مشابه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t306614.html


----------



## adhmdemo (25 مايو 2013)

ياريت لو حد يفيدنا بمعدل عمل العماله بالمتر المسطح للانتر لوك والمتر الطولي للبردورات وكم ممكن يكلف كل منهم في السعوديه


----------



## اسراء اسامه (26 مايو 2013)

سؤال .هو حضرتك بتعمل الرسم الجميل والكتابه عليه ازاي


----------



## م:وحيد على (26 مايو 2013)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
*​


----------



## khaledadel (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك

:31::31::31::31:


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
أحب أن أضيف جزئية صغيرة ..وهي الفواصل
فمن المهم ان نأخذها بعين الحسبان .. حيث تكون بدلا من المونة بين الكربستون أو البردور
يمكننا ان نضع Flexible board
ومن ثم نملأ الـ 2 سم الأخيرة بالـ sealant


----------



## arch-mohammed.s (8 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير المشاركة مفيدة


----------

